# Elmax knives finished.



## robert flynt (Apr 22, 2017)

Handle material is Sambar Stag I had amber dyed. the spacers are reconstituted Turq. and Jade. The blades are made of Elmax steel sent to me by Scott.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 22, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous Robert. Truly unique spacers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 22, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Absolutely gorgeous Robert. Truly unique spacers.


Glad you like them. Which style blade do you like best Scott?


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 22, 2017)

robert flynt said:


> Glad you like them. Which style blade do you like best Scott?


Jade! Scott! Jade!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 22, 2017)

I actually like that skinner. You have made several in that style. IMO that's the ultimate skinner design

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 23, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> I actually like that skinner. You have made several in that style. IMO that's the ultimate skinner design


It is called a bullnose skinner. The knife I use has that style blade and is a great skinning knife.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 23, 2017)

robert flynt said:


> It is called a bullnose skinner. The knife I use has that style blade and is a great *shinning* knife.



What's a shinning knife? One you use to remove the skin from the shins?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 23, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> What's a shinning knife? One you use to remove the skin from the shins?


Yes, especially the ones who make fun of typing errors. Rascal!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 23, 2017)

robert flynt said:


> Yes, especially the ones who make fun of typing errors. Rascal!


Come on brother bring it on!!


AND bring a supply of those shinning knives I can choose from!!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 23, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Come on brother bring it on!!
> 
> 
> AND bring a supply of those shinning knives I can choose from!!


Naa, Don't want to scratch the blade up on your bony leg before I sell it. Didn't want to say dull it, because I've chopped bone with them and they are hard to dull!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2017)

Both look very nice, but I like the jade one more....
Nicely done on them both!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Apr 24, 2017)

Very nice knife. I love all knives, and do collect pocket knives some times.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 25, 2017)

I think these are my favorite ones you made!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 26, 2017)

All are great but I really like those skinning knives.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 26, 2017)

Molokai said:


> All are great but I really like those skinning knives.


Thanks Tom, good to hear from you.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 3, 2017)

Holy cow! Came home from work last night to find a box from @robert flynt. It contained the skinner above. I know we say this often but this is the best example of "The pics don't do it justice". I'll try to get some pics that show how gorgeous this knife really is. 
Thank You Robert - that was totally unexpected. 
The craftsmanship in this knife is just incredible. I've been looking at it all day. The finish on it is impeccable. What grit did you finish it with? And what kind of finish is on the stag? I'm truly blown away.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 3, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Holy cow! Came home from work last night to find a box from @robert flynt. It contained the skinner above. I know we say this often but this is the best example of "The pics don't do it justice". I'll try to get some pics that show how gorgeous this knife really is.
> Thank You Robert - that was totally unexpected.
> The craftsmanship in this knife is just incredible. I've been looking at it all day. The finish on it is impeccable. What grit did you finish it with? And what kind of finish is on the stag? I'm truly blown away.


Just something to repay you for the kindness you have shown me numerous times. The blade I went to a 600 grit with aTrizac belt then used a fine scotchbrite belt to even the scratch marks and after than buffed it with green rouge. Can't remember if I coated the stag handle with leather sheen finish or just brushed and polished it. The brass was hand sanded to 800 grit after shaping.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

